# got to b Fing kidding me....



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57346766-92/hasbro-accuses-asus-of-stealing-transformer-prime-name/?tag=TOCmoreStories.0

Is this going to slow release even more....


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> http://news.cnet.com...OCmoreStories.0
> 
> Is this going to slow release even more....


I would highly doubt it...

Best case scenario is the courts rule that the two are completely different types of usage and unrelated.

Worst case scenario is that ASUS has to pay Hasbro to either license the name, or has to stop using the name, but since it doesn't affect the hardware at all, I don't see it affecting availability...

My 2¢


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Considering some are already shipped (I've played with one), and the two products are entirely different, I don't see this being a problem.


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

The "some have already shipped" thing isn't an argument; if a lawsuit is successful, it can halt sales of an already-on-the-market product. However, you're right in that they're completely different products ... I doubt it will go anywhere. And again, even if it does, it's not the product that violates the trademark, but just the name.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Christo said:


> The "some have already shipped" thing isn't an argument; if a lawsuit is successful, it can halt sales of an already-on-the-market product. However, you're right in that they're completely different products ... I doubt it will go anywhere. And again, even if it does, it's not the product that violates the trademark, but just the name.


I think they would have stopped best buy from shipping them if they were worried they would have problems with name.
But yeah, pretty sure this doesn't violate a tradmark.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not surprised. I actually wondered about this when I first heard the name Asus had selected.

Sent from my Borg implant over VZW LTE.


----------

